# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از انسانی به گرافیک کامپیوتری

## amirrezahossein

سلام.سوم انسانی هستم.عربی رو تک ماده زدم.دین و زندگی 3 هم نمره اوردم.حالا میشه کسب مهارت کرد و دوم و سوم انسانی با گرافیک کامپیوتری تطبیق داده بشه؟ یعنی فقط کتاب تاریخ معاصر ایران و جغرافیا که مخصوص سوم کاردانش هست رو امتحان بدم؟ میشه چنین چیزی؟

----------

